
Ask HN: Where can I learn about Nikola Tesla? - tictoc
Documentaries, books, podcasts, or websites?
======
matahwoosh
I just finished this book:
[https://books.google.com/books/about/Tesla.html?id=5I5c9j8BE...](https://books.google.com/books/about/Tesla.html?id=5I5c9j8BEn4C)

I thought it was really thorough and quite technical, so if you're interested
in the early day of electricity more than just personal anecdotes, then this
book might be for you :)

------
veysiertekin
Read his life in his words:

The Strange Life of Nikola Tesla

[https://www.amazon.com/Strange-Life-Nikola-Tesla-
ebook/dp/B0...](https://www.amazon.com/Strange-Life-Nikola-Tesla-
ebook/dp/B00IJJBD82)

------
CyberFonic
Unfortunately most of my books are in storage at the moment and I can't get
the exact details for you. But I do have a book on Tesla's inventions and
patents. I found that very interesting. The diagrams and descriptions are very
informative. I think the book is: [https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Patents-
Nikola-Tesla/dp/1566...](https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Patents-Nikola-
Tesla/dp/1566192668)

------
freediver
Best is to experience it in person at Nikola Tesla museum in Belgrade, Serbia.
It keeps his remains and many documents and ideas and attracts like-minded
fans from around the world.

------
billconan
[https://nikolateslamuseum.org/en/](https://nikolateslamuseum.org/en/)

[https://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla](https://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla)

------
chupa-chups
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla)
is not too bad to start with :)

------
milhouse1337
I might suggest this documentary. It focuses on the Wardenclyffe tower, crazy
stuff if you never saw it.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_to_the_People](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_to_the_People)

There is a trailer available here.
[https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nikolatesla](https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nikolatesla)

------
DaSilentStorm
Check out this Ted Talk for some nice facts and awesome storytelling:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-WkUKP1l3c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-WkUKP1l3c)

------
hhs
I viewed the PBS documentary of Nikola Tesla a few days ago. It had useful
information and I enjoyed it:
[https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/tesla/](https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/tesla/).

------
reagank
I’ll put in a vote for Wizard: the life and times of Nikola Tesla. I knew very
little other than “Tesla == weird genius”, and the book gave me a much deeper
view of his work, from trying to run power through the ground to building
drone boats.

------
chunkles
I've read a few biographies and other books about Tesla. I recommend Tesla:
Man Out of Time by Margaret Cheney

------
kleer001
What kind of research did you do on your own?

